# Stay Safe Mexico



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I hope everyone in Mexico, including any CMFers are well hunkered down in safe places today, as Hurricane Patricia hits them.

It is the most powerful storm every recorded in the Western Hemisphere. and will pass right over Puerto Vallarta and a lot of tourist areas.

Recorded sustained winds of 335 kph and torrential rainfall.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/23/americas/hurricane-patricia/


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

This is going to be massive...
I have lived through several Category 3, and one Category 4 hurricane (*Hurricane Floyd, the summer of 1999*).
Those memories will live with me for ever...

These storms are awesome powers of nature, completely humbling man and technology....anything and everything in their path gets wiped out.

It is too late for anyone still in there to get out...so stay safe and pray.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

where is kcowan right now? with any luck he should still be in italy


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Man...I hope they don't get creamed...Buena suerte mis amigos


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Our place in Los Cabos got hammered by hurricane Odile last year...it was a monster storm. And Patty looks to be bigger.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> where is kcowan right now? with any luck he should still be in italy


Been pretty busy here in Vancouver with friends in PV who are evacuating, suggesting places up the hills like Casa Isabel and El Gran Miramar. The 20 foot tidal surge is 5x higher than Hurricane Kenna. There will be devastation along the beach but also mudslides from the mountains. Our place is a block below the cistern for water storage in Alta Vista. I hope it holds but they will have to release excess water. All the hotels along the beach are closing and sending their staff home. Guests are being bussed to higher grounds.

We are scheduled to arrive Nov 15th. This is exactly 13 years after Kenna (Oct 25, 2002).


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This is a big freaking storm..........picture from the space station.

By the looks of it the cloud cover would be over all of the Western US and Canada already.

Wind speeds at unheard of levels before, and the scientists attribute it to ocean warming which no longer provide a buffer to slow down the storms as they approach.

The results of climate change are becoming more evident. Record numbers of storms and record levels of intensity.

View attachment 6641


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Looks like it has turned a little east and away from Puerto Vallarta....not good news for Manzanillo.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is a live camera at the beach at La Manzanilla.

http://myearthcam.com/lamanzanilla

The waves are higher and break closer........inching up the beach.

Some scientists say it should be a Category 7..........but the scale only goes to 5.

I hope it breaks up quickly or it turns back to sea.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That cam isn't working but then maybe a good thing not to see that monstrous hurricane :cower: ... hope it weakens before reaching shore if not breaking up or turning back to sea.

Update: Doesn't look like a turn-back - Hurricane Patricia makes landfall on Mexican coast 
http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2015/10/23/monster-hurricane-bearing-down-on-puerto-vallarta.html ... :frown:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The eye was smaller than usual, limiting wind damage. Also the path south of PV is very mountainous quickly robbing Patrica of the 30 degree water fueling its rage. No damage reported in PV this morning.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Whew!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

my sister just arrived and is more worried about the heat on the chili she just ate ....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why is your sis having chili ? as if the heat ain't enough ... and would it be "breezy" still there even though the hurricane has passed?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Aside from damage to the small communities in the eye, there has been extensive water damage, not quite comparable to Texas and other southern states. 

There will be loads of help to those communities, not from government but from private fund-raising.


----------

